# Cheaper Alternative to Orijen



## ZeusofBillyJo (Feb 9, 2006)

The company that makes Orijen also produces the Acana line of dog foods and they recently now introduced the Acana Grain Free Formula. The store that I get Orijen from just started carrying it and they are roughly 5-10 bucks cheaper depending on the formula you pick. Here is a list of ingredients for the three brands of grain free foods they offer:

http://www.championpetfoods.com/acana/products.php

PRAIRIE HARVEST DOG - Chicken, Whitefish, Walleye, Eggs 
PACIFICA Dog - Salmon, Pacific Herring, Flounder 
Grasslands Dog - New Zealand Lamb, Northern Pike, Eggs 

Here are the ingredients of the 3 in order: 

Prairie Harvest Dog: 

Chicken meal, russet potato, fresh free-run chicken, peas, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherals and rosemary), fresh walleye, pumpkin, fresh whole eggs, sun-cured alfalfa leaf, fresh northern Lake Whitefish, chicken cartilage (a natural source of glucosamine and chondroitin), red delicious apples, carrots, turnip greens, organic kelp, organic bladderwrack, organic dulse, juniper berries, cranberries, Saskatoon berries, angelica root, chicory root, red clover, red raspberry leaf, dandelion root, peppermint leaf, marigold flowers, chamomile flowers, rosemary extract, Enterococcus faecium. Vitamins (vit. A, vit. D3, vit. E, niacin, riboflavin, lysine, thiamine mononitrate, vit. B12, pyridoxine, folic acid, biotin). Minerals (iron proteinate, zinc proteinate, manganeseproteinate, cobalt proteinate, copper proteinate). 

Protein .....................................34 % 
Fat ..........................................17 % 
Fiber ...................................... 3.5 % 
Calcium .................................. 1.3 % 
Phosphorus ............................. 1.1 % 
Omega-6................................. 2.2 % 
Omega-3 ................................ 0.4 % 
Glucosamine ....................800 mg/kg 
Chondroitin .......................500 mg/kg 
Carbohydrate ...........................27 % 
Sodium ................................... 0.2 % 
Chloride................................... 0.3 % 
Potassium................................ 0.5 % 
Magnesium ........................... 0.08 % 
Iron ..................................300 mg/kg 
Zinc .................................270 mg/kg 
Copper...............................20 mg/kg 
Manganese.........................38 mg/kg 
Cobalt ..................................... 0.5 % 
Iodine................................2.3 mg/kg 
Selenium...........................0.4 mg/kg 
Vitamin B3 (niacin).............250 mg/kg 
Vitamin B5 (pan. acid) ..........40 mg/kg 
Vitamin B6 (pyridoxine) ........32 mg/kg 
Vit. B12 (cyanocobalamin) ..400 ug/kg 
Biotin ................................0.6 mg/kg 
Folic Acid...........................3.5 mg/kg 
Choline...........................3350 mg/kg 
Vitamin A ............................18 KIU/kg 
Vitamin D3........................2000 IU/kg 
Vitamin E ............................400 IU/kg 
Vitamin K..............................2 mg/kg 
Vitamin C............................85 mg/kg 
Vitamin B1 (thiamine)...........75 mg/kg 
Vitamin B2 (riboflavin) ......... 44 mg/kg 
Lysine ......................................1.9 % 
Threonine ................................1.5 % 
Methionine .............................. 0.9 % 
Isoleucine .................................1.2 % 
Leucine ....................................2.2 % 
Valine ......................................1.5 % 
Arginine....................................2.2 % 
Phenylalanine ...........................1.2 % 
Histidine ...................................1.0 % 
Cystine ....................................0.5 % 
Taurine ................................... 0.5 % 

ME (metabolizable energy) is 4200 kcal/kg (420 kcal per 250 ml cup) with 35% of energy from protein, 35% from fat and 30% from regional fruits and vegetables. 

PACIFICA Dog: 

Salmon meal, russet potato, peas, fresh boneless salmon (source of DHA), fresh boneless herring, herring meal, pumpkin, fresh boneless flounder, salmon oil (preserved with mixed tocopherols and rosemary), ground lobster shell (natural source of glucosamine), sun-cured alfalfa leaf, red delicious apples, carrots, turnip greens, organic kelp, organic bladderwrack, organic dulse, juniper berries, cranberries, Saskatoon berries, black currants, angelica root, chicory root, red clover, red raspberry leaf, dandelion root, peppermint leaf, marigold flowers, chamomile flowers, rosemary,Lactobacillus acidophilus, Enterococcus faecium. Vitamins (vit. A, vit. D3, vit. E, niacin, riboflavin, lysine, thiamine mononitrate, vit. B12, pyridoxine, folic acid, biotin). Minerals (iron proteinate, zinc proteinate, manganese proteinate, cobalt proteinate, copper proteinate). 

Protein .....................................33 % 
Fat ..........................................15 % 
Fiber ...................................... 3.5 % 
Calcium .................................. 1.4 % 
Phosphorus ............................. 1.1 % 
Omega-6................................. 2.2 % 
Omega-3 ................................ 0.4 % 
Glucosamine ....................800 mg/kg 
Chondroitin .......................500 mg/kg 
Carbohydrate ...........................29 % 
Sodium ................................... 0.2 % 
Chloride................................... 0.3 % 
Potassium................................ 0.5 % 
Magnesium ........................... 0.08 % 
Iron ..................................300 mg/kg 
Zinc .................................270 mg/kg 
Copper...............................20 mg/kg 
Manganese.........................38 mg/kg 
Cobalt ..................................... 0.5 % 
Iodine................................2.3 mg/kg 
Selenium...........................0.4 mg/kg 
Vitamin B3 (niacin).............250 mg/kg 
Vitamin B5 (pan. acid) ..........40 mg/kg 
Vitamin B6 (pyridoxine) ........32 mg/kg 
Vit. B12 (cyanocobalamin) ..400 ug/kg 
Biotin ................................0.6 mg/kg 
Folic Acid...........................3.5 mg/kg 
Choline...........................3350 mg/kg 
Vitamin A ............................18 KIU/kg 
Vitamin D3........................2000 IU/kg 
Vitamin E ............................400 IU/kg 
Vitamin K..............................2 mg/kg 
Vitamin C............................85 mg/kg 
Vitamin B1 (thiamine)...........75 mg/kg 
Vitamin B2 (riboflavin) ......... 44 mg/kg 
Lysine ......................................1.9 % 
Threonine ................................1.5 % 
Methionine .............................. 0.9 % 
Isoleucine .................................1.2 % 
Leucine ....................................2.2 % 
Valine ......................................1.5 % 
Arginine....................................2.2 % 
Phenylalanine ...........................1.2 % 
Histidine ...................................1.0 % 
Cystine ....................................0.5 % 
Taurine ................................... 0.5 % 
Dandelion root.................. 350 mg/kg 
Peppermint leaf................ 300 mg/kg 
Marigold flowers ...............300 mg/kg 

ME (metabolizable energy) is 4050 kcal/kg (460 kcal per 250 ml cup) with 36% of energy from fish protein, 32% from fat and 32% from regional fruits and vegetables. 

Grasslands Dog: 

Lamb meal, sweet potato, raw de-boned lamb, peas, fresh whole eggs, sun-cured alfalfa, sunflower oil, fresh de-boned walleye, pumpkin, fresh de-boned northern pike, apples, carrots, turnip greens, organic sea vegetables (kelp, bladderwrack, dulse),juniper berries, cranberries, Saskatoon berries, black currants, angelica root, chicory root, red clover, red raspberry leaf, dandelion root, peppermint leaf, marigold flowers, chamomile flowers, rosemary extract, Lactobacillus acidophilus, Enterococcusfaecium.Vitamins (vit. A, vit. D3, vit. E, niacin, riboflavin, lysine, thiamine mononitrate, vit. B12, pyridoxine, folic acid, biotin). Minerals (iron proteinate, zinc proteinate, manganeseproteinate, cobalt proteinate, copper proteinate). 

Protein .....................................33 % 
Fat ..........................................17 % 
Fiber ...................................... 3.5 % 
Calcium .................................. 1.8 % 
Phosphorus ............................. 1.2 % 
Omega-6................................. 2.2 % 
Omega-3 ................................ 0.4 % 
Glucosamine ....................800 mg/kg 
Chondroitin .......................500 mg/kg 
Carbohydrate ...........................28 % 
Sodium ................................... 0.3 % 
Chloride................................... 0.5 % 
Potassium................................ 0.5 % 
Magnesium ........................... 0.09 % 
Iron ..................................280 mg/kg 
Zinc .................................200 mg/kg 
Copper...............................20 mg/kg 
Manganese.........................35 mg/kg 
Cobalt ..................................... 0.5 % 
Iodine................................2.2 mg/kg 
Selenium...........................0.6 mg/kg 
Vitamin B3 (niacin).............250 mg/kg 
Vitamin B5 (pan. acid) ..........40 mg/kg 
Vitamin B6 (pyridoxine) ........32 mg/kg 
Vit. B12 (cyanocobalamin) ..400 ug/kg 
Biotin ................................0.6 mg/kg 
Folic Acid...........................3.5 mg/kg 
Choline...........................3350 mg/kg 
Vitamin A ............................18 KIU/kg 
Vitamin D3........................2000 IU/kg 
Vitamin E ............................400 IU/kg 
Vitamin K..............................2 mg/kg 
Vitamin C............................85 mg/kg 
Vitamin B1 (thiamine)...........75 mg/kg 
Vitamin B2 (riboflavin) ......... 44 mg/kg 
Lysine ......................................1.6 % 
Threonine ................................1.4 % 
Methionine .............................. 0.7 % 
Isoleucine .................................0.9 % 
Leucine ....................................1.9 % 
Valine ......................................1.2 % 
Arginine....................................1.8 % 
Phenylalanine ...........................1.1 % 
Histidine ...................................0.9 % 
Cystine ....................................0.4 % 
Taurine ................................... 0.5 % 

ME (metabolizable energy) is 4200 kcal/kg (420 kcal per 250 ml cup) with 35% of energyfrom protein, 35% from premium animal fats and 30% from regional fruits and vegetables. 

I have also added the ingredients and crude analysis of both Orijen Adult and Six Fish for you to compare with: 

Orijen Adult: 

Deboned chicken, chicken meal, turkey meal, russet potato, lake whitefish, chicken fat, sweet potato, whole eggs, turkey, salmon meal, salmon and anchovy oils, salmon, natural chicken flavour, sunflower oil, sun-cured alfalfa, dried brown kelp, carrots, spinach, peas, tomatoes, apples, psyllium, dulse, glucosamine Hcl, cranberries, black currants, rosemary extract, chondroitin sulfate, sea salt. Chicory root, licorice root, tumeric root, funugreek, marigold flowers, sweet fennel, zea mays, peppermint leaf, chamomile flowers, dandelion, summer savory, rosehips. Iron proteinate, zinc proteinate, manganese proteinate, copper proteinate.Dried Lactobacillus acidophilus fermentation product, dried Enterococcus faecium fermentation product. Mixed tocopherols (source of vitamin E), choline chloride, vitamin A, vitamin D3, thiamine mononitrate, vitamin B12, folic acid, biotin. 

Guaranteed Analysis 
Protein 42.0% 
Fat 16.0% 
Carbohydrate 18.0% 
Moisture 10.0% 
Fiber 3.0% 
Calcium (min.) 1.6% 
Calcium (max.) 1.8% 
Phosphorus (min.) 1.2% 
Phosphorus (max.) 1.4% 
Omega-6 2.0% 
Omega-3 0.7% 
Glucosamine 500 mg/kg 
Chondroitin 150 mg/kg 
Microorganisms 80M cfu/kg 
pH 5.0 
Ash (min.) 7.0% 
Botanical Analysis 
Chicory root 700 mg/kg 
Licorice root 500 mg/kg 
Fenugreek 350 mg/kg 
Marigold flowers 350 mg/kg 
Sweet fennel 350 mg/kg 
Peppermint leaf 300 mg/kg 
Chamomile flowers 300 mg/kg 
Dandelion 150 mg/kg 
Summer savory 150 mg/kg 
Rosehips 150 mg/kg 
Vitamins 
Vitamin A 40 kIU/kg 
Vitamin D3 1.9 kIU/kg 
Vitamin E 450 IU/kg 
Vitamin K 2.5 IU/kg 
Vitamin B12 440 IU/kg 
Thiamine 65 mg/kg 
Riboflavin 52 mg/kg 
Niacin 235 mg/kg 
Pan. acid 45 mg/kg 
Pyridoxine 36 mg/kg 
Biotin 0.6 mg/kg 
Folic acid 3.5 mg/kg 
Choline 3600 mg/kg 
Ascorbic acid 70 mg/kg 
Beta carotene 0.4 mg/kg 

AMINO ACIDS 
Taurine 0.18 mg/kg 
T. Lysine 1.8% 
T. Threonine 1.76 
T. Methionine 1.0% 
T. Isoleucine 1.8% 
T. Leucine 2.0% 
T. Valine 2.0% 
T. Arginine 3.2% 
T. Phen. 1.6% 
T. Histidine 1.1 
T. Cystine 0.5% 

MINERALS 
Sodium 0.25% 
Chloride 0.6% 
Potassium 0.7% 
Magnesium 0.09% 
Sulphur 0.4% 
Iron 240 mg/kg 
Zinc 225 mg/kg 
Copper 23 mg/kg 
Manganese 26 mg/kg 
Cobalt 0.6 mg/kg 
Iodine 5 mg/kg 
Selenium 0.38 mg/kg 

4200 kcal/kg (483 kcal per 250ml cup) with 45% of energy derived from protein, 25% derived from fruit & vegetables and 30% from fat. 

Orijen Six Fish: 

Fresh salmon (includes chinook. coho and sockeye species), salmon meal, russet potato, herring meal, fresh lake whitefish, sweet potato, fresh lake trout, fresh Northern walleye, freshwater cod, fresh herring, sunflower oil, salmon oil (preserved with mixed tocopherals, a natural source of vitamin E), sun-cured alfalfa, dried sea vegetables (brown kelp, Irish moss, dulse and bladder wrack), leeks, psyllium, crab shell, rosemary, lecithin, apples, black currants.Chicory root (FOS), licorice root, fennel seed, zea mays, peppermint leaf, marigold flowers, chamomile flowers, dandelion, summer savory, rosemary, rosehips.Iron proteinate, zinc proteinate, manganese proteinate, copper proteinate. Lactobacillus acidophilus fermentation product, Enterococcus faecium fermentation product. Mixed tocopherols (source of vitamin E), choline chloride, vitamin A, vitamin D3, niacin, riboflavin, thiamine mononitrate, vitamin B12, folic acid, biotin, pyridoxine (source of vitamin B6). 

Guaranteed Analysis 
Protein 44.0% 
Fat 18.0% 
Carbohydrate 18.0% 
Moisture 10.0% 
Fiber 2.5% 
Calcium (min.) 1.4% 
Calcium (max.) 1.6% 
Phosphorus (min.) 1.1% 
Phosphorus (max.) 1.4% 
Omega-6 2.4% 
Omega-3 1.3% 
Glucosamine 700 mg/kg 
Chondroitin 250 mg/kg 
Microorganisms 80M cfu/kg 
pH 5.0 
Ash (min.) 6.5% 
Ash (max.) 7.0% 
Botanical Analysis 
Chicory root 500 mg/kg 
Licorice root 400 mg/kg 
Fenugreek 350 mg/kg 
Marigold flowers 300 mg/kg 
Sweet fennel 300 mg/kg 
Peppermint leaf 300 mg/kg 
Chamomile flowers 300 mg/kg 
Dandelion 150 mg/kg 
Summer savory 150 mg/kg 
Rosehips 150 mg/kg 
Vitamins 
Vitamin A 34 kIU/kg 
Vitamin D3 1.9 kIU/kg 
Vitamin E 450 IU/kg 
Vitamin K 2.5 IU/kg 
Vitamin B12 443 IU/kg 
Thiamine 50 mg/kg 
Riboflavin 46 mg/kg 
Niacin 240 mg/kg 
Pan. acid 40 mg/kg 
Pyridoxine 32 mg/kg 
Biotin 0.6 mg/kg 
Folic acid 2.8 mg/kg 
Choline 4400 mg/kg 
Ascorbic acid 65 mg/kg 
Beta carotene 0.66 mg/kg 

AMINO ACIDS 
Taurine 0.22 mg/kg 
T. Lysine 1.8% 
T. Threonine 1.7% 
T. Methionine 1.3% 
T. Isoleucine 2.1% 
T. Leucine 2.1% 
T. Valine 2.2% 
T. Arginine 3.3% 
T. Phen. 1.4% 
T. Histidine 1.1% 
T. Cystine 0.5% 

MINERALS 
Sodium 0.25% 
Chloride 0.6% 
Potassium 0.7% 
Magnesium 0.09% 
Sulphur 0.4% 
Iron 270 mg/kg 
Zinc 270 mg/kg 
Copper 20 mg/kg 
Manganese 20 mg/kg 
Cobalt 0.5 mg/kg 
Iodine 6 mg/kg 
Selenium 0.4 mg/kg 

4200 kcal/kg (483 kcal per 250ml cup) with 45% of energy derived from protein, 25% derived from fruit & vegetables and 30% from fat.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

thanks for posting this! my pet store carries the regular acana, so i hope they get these new ones in too!


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

those look terrific. id say very nearly on par with the orijen. plus, they offer some alternative protein source (lamb) to what orijen does. id love to be able to feed the Pacifica to my dogs because the orijen fish is so expensive. it appears there are virtually no retailers in the states for Acana.


----------



## Winkin (Feb 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: roxy84it appears there are virtually no retailers in the states for Acana.


Does anyone know if major internet sites, such as Pet Food Direct, plan on carrying Acana? This seems like a perfect grain-free alternative to Orijen for dogs who can't handle the higher levels of protein.


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Winkin
> [/quoteDoes anyone know if major internet sites, such as Pet Food Direct, plan on carrying Acana?


ive been looking this morning. so far, ive only found canadian sites that will not ship outside canada. there are a few retailers, but mostly out west, and its hard to tell if they are seeling both orijen and acana or just the orijen. it seems orijen is much more established in the states. i have emailed them to see what options might be available in the states.

if only i lived on the other side of michigan, i could drive into Windsor, Ontario and get it.


----------



## Winkin (Feb 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: roxy84ive been looking this morning. so far, ive only found canadian sites that will not ship outside canada. there are a few retailers, but mostly out west, and its hard to tell if they are seeling both orijen and acana or just the orijen. it seems orijen is much more established in the states. i have emailed them to see what options might be available in the states.
> 
> if only i lived on the other side of michigan, i could drive into Windsor, Ontario and get it.


I emailed PFD, asking if/when they plan on carrying Acana. I will post their response


----------



## TerriB (Apr 3, 2007)

Here is an internet site that appears to be in Florida. They sell Acana. The shipping may be expensive.

http://pookiesbowwowbakery.com/


----------



## Winkin (Feb 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Mom2RugerHere is an internet site that appears to be in Florida. They sell Acana. The shipping may be expensive.
> 
> http://pookiesbowwowbakery.com/


Unfortunately, you are correct.

It costs me $99.01 to have 2 bags of Orijen Adult shipped to my door (after a 22% off coupon) - luckily I live in VA and PFD is located in PA so shipping is almost free









It would cost me $163.82 to have 2 bags of Acana Prairie Harvest shipped. I Googled around a little and didn't see any coupon codes available.

Mods - I didn't see anything against posting prices in the Forum Rules thread...but if I violated any policies, please remove my post. Thanks.


----------



## Keegan62 (Aug 17, 2008)

where is the coupon for origen and where is it shipped from


----------



## Winkin (Feb 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Count Brunowhere is the coupon for origen and where is it shipped from


http://www.pigloo.net/forums/viewtopic.php?t=458&start=240 is updated with new PFD coupons as that CF#5 user posts them. Or you can try your luck with Google. There is no Orijen-specific coupon. PFD's standard repeating 18-22% coupons are for your entire order.

Shipped from PA.


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

finally heard back from champion pet foods. hopefully those of us who want to feed this can find more retailers in January. i really like the looks of this food.

Hello Derek,

Thank you very much for your email and please accept my apologies for the late reply.

At this time we are slowly introducing ACANA into the U.S. At this time we only have retailers on the West Coast and on the East Coast. It will be more readily available in January 2009. 

Thank you again for your email and please contact us anytime with questions or concerns that you may have.<>Kind regards,< >Diana Mick<>Customer Service< Champion Petfoods Ltd


----------



## momtoduke (Sep 29, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Winkin
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: roxy84it appears there are virtually no retailers in the states for Acana.
> ...


i know this is an older post but if you read back i just wanted to post that i buy my food from waggintails.com and they have acana im pretty sure. and there good to work with also.


----------

